# Post Your SpeedCubing Video Links Here



## dChan (Mar 29, 2007)

Would everyone with a speedcubing video post their link here please? I would love to see you all in action. Here is a list of all the current videos posted so far thanks to "Me!".

bonhomme
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDDRoVrrK_o
- http://www.dailymotion.com/bonhomme44/vide...formule-secrete

Cubinator
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_AECIXA7yI
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=4xV0DFdxzQw
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBg5PivR-RA
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iakK7LG32k
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r54LJTPRcs
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBJtT7c-3o

Sniph
- http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=83...9&q=Jeff+Andrew

Erik
- http://youtube.com/profile?user=frk17
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3syhGTVlB0A 
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moyiBKm1mk8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGu2bIscv4
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwjbKmJM8Zc 

KJiptner
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8JPUjzWzCY
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rthXci88feE
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHJlw1Nifvg
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsLjwc8uiNs
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpyft2Cno8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI55DsZMpVs
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjGXf9W4i-A
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-UWOTu34Qo

PJK
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awBHKyUQi-I
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-z-aOK1IA
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXcT4gkEVG8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qLB-_vlNNM

aznblur
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EmaBtgy48s
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=hthYJJKLp6s
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBqdOKOPC2M
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spEMCPXuw6w

AvGalen
- http://youtube.com/profile?user=Arnaudvg - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLlx7ZWn054
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6mpS7XL04
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpWRIfdJvc 

Johannes
- http://www.youtube.com/rubiksnake

Inferno.Fighter.IV
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv7mhNNNlj0
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAJOuuAiU7c

Tomarse
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN-fEV2fL7k
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs7mGgIU7GY

tenderchkn
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HIeaoLk734
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ggN-BhvTQw

DeKeijzer
- http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-2133849001508415113

ExoCorsair
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77iuefvL-8
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=30t8OvK99aA

dChan
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=dZnaHvcjal8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwnpLnEEtHA

cin
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Fis4l2aYE

Richard
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMdqscGbCSE

gillesvdp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S17DfLtQ78
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3krg-sAbmo4

dudemanpp
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbMC_GGp-E


----------



## bonhomme (Mar 29, 2007)

Not my best time.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDDRoVrrK_o


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice man. I love your cube. Did you put stickers on the white part or not? It looks like you diddn't lol. i guess that makes sense since your cube is already white.


----------



## bonhomme (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanck you. I found my white diy on ebay. The sailor was cubefans in china. About the white face, I prefer with the stickers. Like this, I've got the same touch on all faces. 
I'm waiting for a transparent DIY. I've never seen one in video, so I'll surely make one.


----------



## dChan (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm getting a white and a blue one. Maybe I'll do a dual solve(one in each hand) to show off my cubes on video. Now I regret not getting a transparent one! But anyway, cool vid. Make more.

My sis is going to make a short vid about my cbe addiction so I'll post it when she's done.


----------



## Cubinator (Mar 30, 2007)

Transparent DIYs aren't allowed in competition, which is why I'm not really interested in them. 

As for videos, I have two on youtube, both out of date (as in, my times are rather better than they were in the videos). This one is a 46 second solve: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_AECIXA7yI

I should probably make a new video of a 30-something second solve; maybe I'll do that now.


----------



## Sniph (Mar 30, 2007)

I have some outdated videos.

Here are a few:

15.68 second solve
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=83...9&q=Jeff+Andrew <- really easy solve. I averaged around 22-24 seconds when I made this video.

Rubik's Snake Video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=67...8&q=Jeff+Andrew <- Very Old, I improved a lot since then.

I'll make a couple new ones. I average around 18 seconds now so hopefully I can capture a few fast videos.


----------



## Me (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't think my best time is on here, i know that my official 21.90 is (although thats my second best official) on there. http://www.youtube.com/Thrawst
i also have lots of tutorials, send cube noobs there if they're begging you to teach them. xD


----------



## Erik (Mar 30, 2007)

My vids on youtube: http://youtube.com/profile?user=frk17
Btw, the transparent cubes are quite fun. I tried one at Belgium open, you can sort of see the colors on the back. But it is good they arent allowed on competitions


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 30, 2007)

strange nobody liked this idea 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=650

my youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ginschmadkahz


----------



## bonhomme (Mar 30, 2007)

this one that I made today....
http://www.dailymotion.com/bonhomme44/vide...formule-secrete


----------



## dChan (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Me!_@Mar 30 2007, 04:40 AM
> * I don't think my best time is on here, i know that my official 21.90 is (although thats my second best official) on there. http://www.youtube.com/Thrawst
> i also have lots of tutorials, send cube noobs there if they're begging you to teach them. xD *


 Hey man, I love your vids, those are the first ones I ever looked up on the net. Great job.


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2007)

I just did a few vids yesterday for this, and here is the better one of them. I avg. between 18 and 19 seconds, but will hopefully improve a lot in the next couple of months:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awBHKyUQi-I

Enjoy


----------



## aznblur (Mar 31, 2007)

A random solve by me. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EmaBtgy48s

Pretty slow with lots of cube rotations and pauses. I pause too much. And rotate my cube too much. 

No sound though, dunno why my camera doesn't record sound.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol I tried making a tutorial during the summer break...but never really finished it. May be I'll have to be more organized on what I'll say XD My Cross tutorial is pretty....confusing. Any tips on how to explain how to do the cross? 

I'm thinking of using a 3 layer approach (looking for the cross pieces on the 3 Layers....and teach how you should put it in the cross layer, etc)

anyway my youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Einstakonan


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2007)

cross easy:
(example uses white as the color where you will form the cross (bottom) an has yellow on the opposite site (top)
1) Put all white edges on the yellow top
2) Correct orientation of each edge so white points up (R U F' for example). (Combine step 1 and 2 according to your target audience)
3) If the non-white color of the any edge matches with a center, turn that face twice (R2 for example)
4) Turn the top layer (U) untill a non-white color of any of the edges matches with a center again 
5) Repeat 3 and 4 untill the white cross has been made

But I would recommend letting people figure out the first layer on their own


----------



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, if not for the stupid "SOLUTION HINTS GUIDE" that came with mycube, I might have figured out how to do the cross really fast. It told me to solve the cross in a specific order, which is stupid if you want a short cross. SO I would let people figure it out on their own.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

There is just one problem with "letting people figure it out on their own". It contradicts the general purpose of a tutorial 

My suggestion would be to tell how it could be done, but discourage them by saying it would be faster/more fun to figure it out themselves


----------



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

lol, I guess. But my hint booklet told me to figure it out myself- except it said, solve red, then white, then yellow, then the orange edge. Whi is super stupid. For the first few weeks i was solving the cube with the cross on top in a specific- and slow- order. Unitl I really started researching Fridrich.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 3, 2007)

My Youtube video channel
My Webpage - Here you can find my unofficial/official records, videos pictures, etc.


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@Apr 3 2007, 05:07 PM
> * My Youtube video channel
> My Webpage - Here you can find my unofficial/official records, videos pictures, etc. *


 I'll check you stuff out in a bit. Can't wait to see everybody's vids!


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

Matyas, I think your webpage isn't working, buit I'm checking out your vids now.


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2007)

M?ty?s' page is working for me. M?ty?s, you should post your methods to solving BLD sometime


----------



## bonhomme (Apr 3, 2007)

cool videos. I am still looking for a transparent diy video ? :unsure:


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh now its working for me. Nice BLD solve man.


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2007)

Check out the competitions sometimes, M?ty?s is averaging like 1:20 or less, it seems. He gets 1:10's quite often....simply amazing.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2007)

M?ty?s: That video of the 5x5x5 was incredible! If I saw correctly, centers was done in 24 seconds! And I have never seen such fluent moves on the 5x5x5. I didn't see one single lockup. That must be one great cube and very good control of it.


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE VIDEOS! I'M, CRAVING FOR MORE!


----------



## aznblur (Apr 11, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hthYJJKLp6s

OK OK CALM DOWN!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have speed-solve video's up there (yet), but I do have some tutorials you might like http://youtube.com/profile?user=Arnaudvg

aznblur: looks like a complete PLL skip to me


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/rubiksnake


----------



## aznblur (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 11 2007, 10:11 AM
> * aznblur: looks like a complete PLL skip to me
> 
> *


 Yep. Funny how my fastest non lucky is 24.00 seconds, and my fastest lucky is 25.xx seconds.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

I just uploaded my first speedcubing video! http://www.youtube.com/InfernoFighterIV


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't see it there.  Maybe it still needs to process.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lt-UnReaL_@Apr 13 2007, 03:10 PM
> * I don't see it there.  Maybe it still needs to process. *


 Strange... Try this link, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv7mhNNNlj0


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2007)

First link doesn't work, second one does
Looks like a full solve except for the PLL, that is a 1 look.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

Today I realized I only had tutorials on my YouTube account. I decided to tape some solves on the 5x5x5 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLlx7ZWn054) and 3x3x3 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6mpS7XL04)

All solves were non-lucky, but they were still very fast (sub 2:30 and sub 25) especially if you consider my method


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 15, 2007)

Added a new video to my rather empty youtube account: http://youtube.com/watch?v=4xV0DFdxzQw

32.66. Not too bad, I think. I need to pause less and look ahead more.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 17, 2007)

I did a video of a speedsolve with 2-step F2L and 4-look-LL for my friend who has just started... to motivate him 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8JPUjzWzCY


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice vids, keep updating! Everyone post whenever they have a new vid up so I can watch.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KJiptner_@Apr 17 2007, 12:51 PM
> * I did a video of a speedsolve with 2-step F2L and 4-look-LL for my friend who has just started... to motivate him
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8JPUjzWzCY *


 Your video's amazing! I still think it's amazing that you used a beginner method.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 17, 2007)

I asked Erik to do a speedsolve with this method also 
Now have a look at THIS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rthXci88feE

Thank you my favourite dutchie! 

p.s.: Anyone to challenge this?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 17, 2007)

What are they rules of this beginner-speedcubing game?
a) F2L: layer-by-layer
b) F2L: corner then edge
c) F2L: edge then corner
d) F2L: edge and corner separately in arbitray order

e) LL: 4 look
f) LL: 4 algs

I might try it next weekend if I know what to try

After seeing my keyhole solve for a couple of times I started thinking I was pretty fast. I don't feel so fast now anymore


----------



## Erik (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm well, we discussed the methods later and found a difference. I make first all 4 corners of 1st layer, while kai makes first 1 corner then 1 edge and then moves on to the next pair which we think is a bit faster cause misplaced edges can easily be gotten out. LL was 4 algorithms (orient edges, orient corners, permute corners, permute edges)

p.s. I thought keeping it a bit authentic and actualy did the edge 3 cykel with RU moves (!) :lol:


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

That is why I asked. I got the impression Kai used (and explained) b+e, but I thought you were doing a+e. I also noticed you both did the same edge 3 cycle, only yours was a "little" bit faster. Don't you normally use that 2-Gen alg?


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd use: 
M2'U'MU2M'U'M2' To be exact, (also 2-gen). Yesterday I got 1.08 on that (with starting with the cube in my hands)...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

You really like doing slice moves, don't you? Maybe you should change to Roux permanently?

If you do one-handed, do you use slice moves also?


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2007)

Err no, I'm not going to switch to roux (well not now at least) though I have done some sub-20 with it...
And no I dont do any slice moves one handed, it's horrible!


----------



## dChan (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah slice moves because like four moves one-handed. Do Lw, then do L' and for M2, you do Lw2 and then L2.

I want to see some up-close OH vids so I can see some technique.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a problem posting comments on my own video's on YouTube.

I go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6mpS7XL04
I copy/paste this tekst


> *Thanks for the kind words. Somehowmy previous replies don't show up, so I just do it again:
> 
> Timer: Not my design, but I like it. More details on http://www.mission-designs.com/timer/index.html and you can buy it on Rubiks.com
> 
> I hope you will all improve very soon and maybe we will meet at a competition someday.*


In the textbox at the bottom of the page, just below "Comment on this video"
I press the "Post Comment"-button
A pop-up appears that says "Thank You. Your comment has been posted!
The text on the "Post Comment"-button has changed to "Comment Posted!"

But the comment never appears.

The same happens at some of my other videos. I posted 3 seperate comments (500 chars max-limit) at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpWRIfdJvc and only 2 appear.

Does this happen to other people? Does anyone knows a solution?


----------



## choipster (Apr 20, 2007)

hey Thrawst, I actually used your how to get faster part 2 as a guide to lubricating my cube  good stuff.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN-fEV2fL7k  my first youtube one, keep checking my vids for more updates and shizzle


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2007)

Definetly gonna watch your Tomarse!


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a Rubik's Magic at the end of Rutgers yesterday. I brought it home, played with it a bit, learned Bob Burton's solution, and did some speed solves.

Now, the day after I got it, I have a sub-2 PB on the Magic  I caught a sub-2 on video; take a look: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBg5PivR-RA


----------



## tenderchkn (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally got around to making a couple of videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HIeaoLk734
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ggN-BhvTQw


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Since I am having trouble posting comments on Youtube, I just do it here:

TomArse: I couldn't see most of your OLL, but your last layer is pretty ok. Actually WHEN you turn it is quite fast, but you have so many long delays between algs. My advice: "go slow". During an alg, you should "look-ahead" for the next piece/pieces. A perfect solve is one continious motion.

Cubinator: Very good after just 1 day. Will you be sub-1 after 2 days 

tenderchkn: The first solve had a very fast LL. The One-Handed solve had fast F2L, a slow OLL, but a PLL that started at lightning-speed. What alg was that? All I could see was a lot of L-moves


----------



## tenderchkn (Apr 24, 2007)

J-perm. The one that starts with an anti-sune and ends with a anti-niklas I think. Yeah, I need to work on my double layer turns one handed.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHJlw1Nifvg

I needed a new 2x2x2 video  nothing fancy. I just feel like posting. Fast time but a totally ugly solve.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Either you know way to many algs, or that was a lucky solve  First 2 opposite faces in 3 moves, then an easy/short finish.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 24 2007, 08:52 PM
> * Either you know way to many algs, or that was a lucky solve  First 2 opposite faces in 3 moves, then an easy/short finish. *


technically it was a guimond fast 1st step then 2nd step skip (I saw that in preinspection).. then D-layer adjacent corner and U-Layer diagonal corner swap (takes 7 moves). Erik would have needed around 1,03 seconds


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

I just uploaded a 2x2x2 video! It's processing, when it's done I'll add a link here .


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks dchan, i got a few more up now so keep checking my page, my user is pwn202 subscribe or something


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

KJiptner: I will not get more off-topic than this, but you probably used this alg for the last step: R' D L U2 L' D' R. I like this one better: R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2.


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 25, 2007)

I realized that I didn't really show in my previous magic video the starting or ending positions, so I filmed a new one early this afternoon and ended up with a 1.78 solve:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iakK7LG32k

AvGalen, I unfortunately did not make it to sub-1 today  I did, though, improve my PB by about .4 for a new PB of 1.55. Watch out, Matyas, I'm coming for you!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's my 2x2x2 video! I'm more than grateful for comments.

EDIT: Here's the real video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAJOuuAiU7c


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 25 2007, 01:48 AM
> * KJiptner: I will not get more off-topic than this, but you probably used this alg for the last step: R' D L U2 L' D' R. I like this one better: R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2. *


 The alg was L D' L F2 L'D L. It is from Erik's page.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 25, 2007)

x R' U R' U2 L U' L


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

That would've been a z2 your alg z2 then...
It's a nice one though!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to start bringing cubes to work again.


----------



## bonhomme (Apr 25, 2007)

Not my best time but a resolution with my new transparent DIY
Here


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

Just for info: transparent cubes are not allowed in competitions.


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 25, 2007)

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-2133849001508415113

This is my first real cube movie. Feel free to comment. And please give some hints on what I am messing up


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

deKeijzer: Pretty good solve! There were very few delays which is a good thing. You use a lot of moves, but that is (hopefully) because you repeat some algs sometimes. Learning more algs will improve your times from now on. Also, you do quite a lot of D-moves with your wrist, try to "finger-trick" those moves. The same can be said for some U-moves, but not all. That's all I could get from the video, you seem to be left-handed mostly btw.


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

nice vid, learning more stuff and lots of practise will help you lots 
Also, it's good that you make the cross on the bottom, I started doing it at the top and now I'm stuck to it...


----------



## joey (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Apr 25 2007, 10:04 PM
> * nice vid, learning more stuff and lots of practise will help you lots
> Also, it's good that you make the cross on the bottom, I started doing it at the top and now I'm stuck to it... *


 Me too, but around 99% I do the cross on the bottom now. 

I guess its harder to change when you've being doing it that way for a year or so, I've only been doing it for a few months, so chnaging wasn't too hard!


----------



## Me (Apr 26, 2007)

this is a pretty long thread at this point I'd sticky this or something


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 25 2007, 09:58 PM
> * deKeijzer: Pretty good solve! There were very few delays which is a good thing. You use a lot of moves, but that is (hopefully) because you repeat some algs sometimes. Learning more algs will improve your times from now on. Also, you do quite a lot of D-moves with your wrist, try to "finger-trick" those moves. The same can be said for some U-moves, but not all. That's all I could get from the video, you seem to be left-handed mostly btw. *


 Thanks for the input.
I`m still using beginner f2l (with some easy f2l cases if I see them).
Edges orient I only know 2 of the 3 algorithms (the case with my video was no edges oriented)
Corner orient I know all the algorithms.
Corner permute I know only 1 algorithm, I should learn another 
Edges permute I know 3 algorithms.

And for the cross on the bottom, I changed to it a few weeks ago. And it helped me reduce my times by about 10 seconds. (not at first though, it made my double my time)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77iuefvL-8

Tips would be awesome.


----------



## dChan (Apr 26, 2007)

Well it isn't really a cubing video but my sis will put up a vid of me messing around while she's doing her vidblog. I did like three solves(all of which were bad: 30, 29, and 37 in that order). I also acted like an idiot. I will give you the link when it is up.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 27, 2007)

finally here it is, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs7mGgIU7GY, its my first ever recorded solve, and i got a few pops, if you manage to watch it all, please leave a comment, thanks in advance, tips and advice would be awesome, its a revenge solve btw!


----------



## dChan (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll check your vid out Tomarse.

Here is me acting stupid and doing some cubing in the back, its kinda funny:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dZnaHvcjal8


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 28, 2007)

ROFL DCHAN!


----------



## dChan (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tomarse_@Apr 27 2007, 03:06 PM
> * ROFL DCHAN! *


 :huh: lol, I know, I was hyper that day! I don't know whic hwas better. Me cubing or me acting stupid. lol :lol: 

BTW: I watched your vids. You do have lots of delays. LOOK AHEAD man!


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 28, 2007)

lol im ****, say it you know its true  you got msn? add meee ;] check the users msn list ;] i dunno how to look ahead =/


----------



## aznblur (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBqdOKOPC2M

Still processing. Check back in 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 28, 2007)

Got another vid  check my vids, search Pwn202 :}


----------



## Me (Apr 29, 2007)

STICKY THIS!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 29, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=30t8OvK99aA

5x5x5, made a few of these times today, and managed to get this one (my new PB) recorded.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 27 2007, 03:39 PM
> * I'll check your vid out Tomarse.
> 
> Here is me acting stupid and doing some cubing in the back, its kinda funny:
> ...


 Ha ha ha, dChan, you're my hero, you rock! Your sister should get hundreds of subscribers for such an awesome video. "Call the temper police!... Mommy!... Mommy..."


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 29, 2007)

Dchan is like the new forum idiot


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2007)

Holy crap... "New forum idot" and "Call the temper police!... Mommy!... Mommy..." 

I think I'll go hide in my cave now... *hides*

lol, I hope you remember that I'm not always an idiot! I'm a serious cube addict. Really, I am!


----------



## pjk (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Me!_@Apr 28 2007, 04:35 PM
> * STICKY THIS!!!! *


 I might make a post at the top with just links to all our major posts, rather than having 10 stickies at the top.

dChan, if you could go through and edit the first post of this post, and add each username and video's next to the name, that would allow this to be more organized, so we can just look a the first post for all the vids. If you don't want to, I understand.

Thanks


----------



## Tomarse (May 1, 2007)

Awesome idea pjk (y) thumbs up


----------



## KJiptner (May 2, 2007)

Here are the videos I took at German Open. http://iu806.kilu.de/kai/
My personal solves will be at my Youtube Account.

Have fun Kai


----------



## pjk (May 4, 2007)

I uploaded somemore vids:

4x4 solve (1:20):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-z-aOK1IA

3x3 solve (crappy);
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXcT4gkEVG8

Stupid race:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qLB-_vlNNM


----------



## dChan (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK+Apr 30 2007, 08:21 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PJK @ Apr 30 2007, 08:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Me!_@Apr 28 2007, 04:35 PM
> * STICKY THIS!!!! *


I might make a post at the top with just links to all our major posts, rather than having 10 stickies at the top.

dChan, if you could go through and edit the first post of this post, and add each username and video's next to the name, that would allow this to be more organized, so we can just look a the first post for all the vids. If you don't want to, I understand.

Thanks [/b][/quote]
I'll try to do this next week but right now I can because tommorrow is the Caltech competition so I'm cubing like crazy. Plus I'm trying to get my school ID printed out and all so they know who I am. Sorry about that!


----------



## KJiptner (May 7, 2007)

New 2x2 stuff of me, this time I needed memorize this thing first  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsLjwc8uiNs

Erik told me that he'll try one too. So we'll see.
Okay he did it... of course he beat me. <_<


----------



## joey (May 7, 2007)

19.77 

This is my 4th sub20 ever, and my second caught on film.


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3syhGTVlB0A 
The 2x2 BLD solve Kai wanted me to make,
also Kai forced me to post: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moyiBKm1mk8
a megaminx solve of 1:19.80.


----------



## KJiptner (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@May 7 2007, 12:37 PM
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3syhGTVlB0A
> The 2x2 BLD solve Kai wanted me to make,
> also Kai forced me to post: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moyiBKm1mk8
> a megaminx solve of 1:19.80. *


 yeah... little evil kai.


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Me (May 8, 2007)

srlsy dChan you have to organize this it would be a great sticky


----------



## dChan (May 8, 2007)

I don't really have the time. I mostly post whenver I'm on break so I can really organize, sorry guys!

Here is a great vid of me solving at the Caltech comp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwnpLnEEtHA

As you can tell I was uber nervous but I was happy to get such a good time in comp.


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

nice one mate :]


----------



## dChan (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Tom. I was going crazy because the solve before was a pop and took me 44 seconds because I had to grab my piece and stick it back in! So I was happy with the 22 immediately after my POP.


----------



## tim (May 8, 2007)

My fastest non-lucky 3x3x3 solve:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Fis4l2aYE

i wonder if i should upload my 3x3x3 bld solve, where you can only see the cube and not me wearing a blindfold. i expect some nice comments at youtube


----------



## KJiptner (May 9, 2007)

I finally added Competition solves from German Open:

3x3x3 (the whole Avg of 5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpyft2Cno8

4x4x4 (only my best single solve, the other one was UGLY)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI55DsZMpVs


----------



## Me (May 10, 2007)

c'mon dChan I'm sick of seeing this thread in with the other posts, organize all the links already!


----------



## pjk (May 10, 2007)

Me!, feel free to organize if you have time. I will go through and do it soon if no one else does.


----------



## Richard (May 10, 2007)

This ones outdated, but will work..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMdqscGbCSE

roux method


----------



## dChan (May 10, 2007)

I have to go out again today and my sis is going somewhere tommorrow and its Mother's Day on Sunday.  I really can't do anything but just type on the forums. Really sorry!


----------



## Cubinator (May 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r54LJTPRcs

22.38. New PB for non-lucky solve  I just sprayed my cube the night before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBJtT7c-3o

My revenge solving is pretty bad :unsure: 3:10.33 for this solve. Suggestions for looking ahead in the dedges (since that seems to be the part where I pause most) are appreciated.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cubinator_@May 15 2007, 12:18 AM
> * My revenge solving is pretty bad :unsure: 3:10.33 for this solve. Suggestions for looking ahead in the dedges (since that seems to be the part where I pause most) are appreciated. *


 I work in the M ring, so I just have to look left and right to see the other edges, and an x2 will let me see the other two edges (bad habit, but I solve the 4x4 edges like 5x5 edges)... Give it a try. You might want to also try taking it similarly to F2L; try to not delay between edges, and take it slowly if you have to.


----------



## Me (May 15, 2007)

if you just posted your profile links i didn't add them ... for now ...
if you used a hyperlink then its not here either b/c my computer wasn't loading YouTube that night for some reason...
... and its not alphabetical, its organized by chronologically from when you first posted on this thread...

*bonhomme*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDDRoVrrK_o
- http://www.dailymotion.com/bonhomme44/vide...formule-secrete

*Cubinator*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_AECIXA7yI
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=4xV0DFdxzQw
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBg5PivR-RA
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iakK7LG32k
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r54LJTPRcs
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxBJtT7c-3o

*Sniph*
- http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=83...9&q=Jeff+Andrew

*Erik*
- http://youtube.com/profile?user=frk17
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3syhGTVlB0A 
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moyiBKm1mk8

*KJiptner*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8JPUjzWzCY
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rthXci88feE
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHJlw1Nifvg
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsLjwc8uiNs
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpyft2Cno8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hI55DsZMpVs

*PJK*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awBHKyUQi-I
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-z-aOK1IA
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXcT4gkEVG8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qLB-_vlNNM

*aznblur*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EmaBtgy48s
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=hthYJJKLp6s
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBqdOKOPC2M

*AvGalen*
- http://youtube.com/profile?user=Arnaudvg - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLlx7ZWn054
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm6mpS7XL04
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpWRIfdJvc 

*Johannes*
- http://www.youtube.com/rubiksnake

*Inferno.Fighter.IV*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv7mhNNNlj0
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAJOuuAiU7c

*Tomarse*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN-fEV2fL7k
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs7mGgIU7GY

*tenderchkn*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HIeaoLk734
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ggN-BhvTQw

*DeKeijzer*
- http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-2133849001508415113

*ExoCorsair*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77iuefvL-8
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=30t8OvK99aA

*dChan*
- http://youtube.com/watch?v=dZnaHvcjal8
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwnpLnEEtHA

*cin*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Fis4l2aYE

*Richard*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMdqscGbCSE

ok so this took like 15 mins it really wasn't that hard...
...of course i also have a l33t keyboard


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Me! I'll update the first post now! Great job.


----------



## KJiptner (May 16, 2007)

I was filming a few cube solves... this 20.21 avg of 5 video is the result. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjGXf9W4i-A
I'm pretty happy about this video.


----------



## Erik (May 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGu2bIscv4
4x4 in 53 seconds.
I had an OLL parity and I locked up on the end cause I looked at the timer, too bad... it could've been sub-50...


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2007)

First post has been updated. Wow we'll have a whole video database of cubing vid links. This is cool.


----------



## gillesvdp (May 17, 2007)

Here are my videos  

YouTube mainpage : http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=gillesvdp

Videos :
- 3x3 OH avg of 5 in 24.01 seconds : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S17DfLtQ78
- 3x3 fastest single solve in a competition 12.91 seconds : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3krg-sAbmo4


----------



## joey (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gillesvdp_@May 17 2007, 06:45 PM
> * - 3x3 fastest single solve in a competition 12.91 seconds : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3krg-sAbmo4 *


 I remember that! Thats the fastest solve I've seen in real life!


----------



## dudemanpp (May 18, 2007)

Youtube Profile: http://www.youtube.com/dudemanpp

I have a full noob tutorial on here (Layer by Layer). Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## aznblur (May 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spEMCPXuw6w

Damn, if i didn't pause, and knew more PLL algs, that would've been a sub 20 solve. NOOOOOOO!


----------



## dChan (May 22, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2007)

Finaly got a more decent average with a somewhat lower SD than the previous one on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJvLKAZ9IAg
And I couldn't use my stackmat, the battery died I think <_< cause every time I place my hand on it, the red light lids, and when the green lids it goes off again. Does this mean it is broken or is the battery just dead?


----------



## dChan (May 24, 2007)

Updated yours Erik.


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2007)

Edit: I got it off since it was a bit boring without any music or so, I'll put it back soon


----------



## tenderchkn (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@May 24 2007, 05:27 AM
> * Finaly got a more decent average with a somewhat lower SD than the previous one on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJvLKAZ9IAg
> And I couldn't use my stackmat, the battery died I think <_< cause every time I place my hand on it, the red light lids, and when the green lids it goes off again. Does this mean it is broken or is the battery just dead? *


 That's weird. When my battery is low, the display is just dim, and when it's out, it just won't turn on. Have you tried replacing the battery?


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2007)

No I don't have any spare ones. But it's strange,when I haven't used it for a couple of hours it doesn't go off anymore, but after a while it does it again...

Also the new video with music: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwjbKmJM8Zc


----------



## dChan (May 24, 2007)

Updated and replaced the other vid url.

When myine runs out of power the thing just doesn't go on. I have to put the battery out and back in then it turns on but if it turns off it won't turn on again.


----------



## dudemanpp (May 30, 2007)

Speedsolve. 30.08. A pretty good solve for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbMC_GGp-E


----------



## KJiptner (May 31, 2007)

It took three attempts to shot one but finally I have a 3x3 BLD video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-UWOTu34Qo

It isn't a bad time but it could have been MUCH faster. A lot of 2 cycles... they always slow me down.


----------



## dChan (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright updated. If your video has yet to be placed on the first post please tell me so I mAy add it. 

We should sticky this now, right?


----------



## Rama (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=redSuikoden

I have plenty cubing videos including the WR 5x5x5 speedsolve and a nice demonstration video in front of a group italian ladies...


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 21, 2007)

My youtube user name is pwn202, i've got a few more vids up now, so please comment and give me advice! thanks guys :]


----------



## Jack (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_mHD85NFYs

My best solve at the Canadian Open 2007, although my average is now better than it.


----------



## bonhomme (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi. My last video : alone in the dark

Of course, it's not my best time.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 23, 2007)

Two more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI0bc9KP-RM <-- Fastest recorded time so far
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IymyNawgHC0 <-- Only one I have from the US Open


----------



## Speedanator (Jun 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YChcV61-p2A


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 26, 2007)

Please check out my new 2x2 BLD video  I'm very happy about it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy5GylYrBN0


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 28, 2007)

I wanted to do a sub 20 avg of five video but all my times were totally crappy... except for this one. WOW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0m7kxUqFvM

:lol:


----------



## Toojdwin (Jun 29, 2007)

All my videos are here: http://youtube.com/profile?user=Toojdwin


----------



## tim (Jun 29, 2007)

Kai, be aware, i'm catching up :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UJGWBzMOAE

I wanted to record an average of 5 (as(like?) Kai). And with my first solve i got a new personal record


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 4, 2007)

Here is new Avg of 5 Stuff from me. Sub 19, which is pretty... ... niiiiice  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM_VVJ6YdYw


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 29, 2007)

ha, I'm the only one who is still updating this ...
Here is my brand new BLD video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHsocxTmX-4
The time beat my new PB by one second. Non-lucky of course.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4temfpp03w#GU5U2spHI_4

A pretty good average for me. With one pretty bad time for me.


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2007)

When I get back into town, there will be a video forum for just puzzle videos 

Done and done. Moved here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forumdisplay.php?f=20

I am locking this thread. If you have some videos here, please repost over there in the new format. Thanks


----------

